# Eric IDE under FreeBSD



## Akiva (Apr 2, 2014)

I am trying to use Eric to develop a Python app on FreeBSD.  I am having trouble getting PyQt to work.  Would anyone else using Eric be willing to answer a few uber-novice questions about setup and configuration?


----------



## youngunix (May 28, 2014)

Just post your questions and someone will answer them. Otherwise, you can take a look at their guide(s).


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2014)

Don't ask to ask a question, just ask.


----------

